# No cuddles from my cockapoo...



## Meri

I'm a bit worried that our pup Colin doesn't like us very much except for food!

He follows me around like a shadow all day and is so happy to see us in the mornings but when it comes to cuddles or sitting with us, he prefers to go off and chill in a corner or on a blanket by the door.
He wriggles when we hold him and tries to jump off the sofa or go to a far corner when we're on it.

Is it a phase? It's just me and my husband so no kids to hide from.
He cries whenever i leave the room so i know he likes us to be with him but one of the best parts of having a dog is supposed to be curling up with them and cuddles!

he's only 12 weeks but seems to have grown out of napping on/near us.

Anything i can do or so i just accept he prefers to be independent?

He's playful happy and healthy which i know is more important but i need a bit more poo love!

please tell me other poos are the same!


----------



## dmgalley

Jake wanted no part of being held or cuddled until right around five months. we actually had a thread about it on here once. now he loves to sit in my lap or have me carry him around the house. all 22 pounds of him. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janev1000

Honey was like that and still can be. She still doesn't like being held generally and will put her head forward to get down. She did that the first time I picked her up at 3 weeks but I just thought it just was her age. She suddenly became cuddly at 7 months with her season and has stayed more cuddly and lies next to me on the sofa a lot more now. Maybe it will come with age as the bond between you grows stronger. x


----------



## mairi1

When Molly was a young pup she never hung around much for cuddles, always wriggled her way out. 

She's now a very cuddly dog although will still move away to a cooler spot at times or just to the other end of the sofa 

Colin is still very young and may become more cuddly as he gets older, there is no doubt however that he does worship the ground you walk on....that's a given 

xxx


----------



## tessybear

Lots of people have said the same about our poos. Bonnie was exactly the same, very affectionate but didn't like to be cuddled. Now she loves her cuddles she just grew into it.


----------



## JulesB

Like others have said, Betty is nearly 3 and rarely sits on my knee when I'm sat on the sofa but if I am at my desk she will sometimes sit on my knee. However is someone comes round to visit she always tries to sit on their knee! As she is getting older she is more cuddly but it's on her terms!! The one real exception to this is if I stand talking to someone, especially in the kitchen at my patents, Betty always wants to be picked up as she likes to see what's going on!!!


----------



## wiz1908

I'm so glad I'm not alone! Enzo doesn't like cuddles, he's with me 24/7 & hates being away from me but is very rarely cuddly, like someone else posted will jump on my lap when I'm at my desk at work but think that's cause he likes to be the same level as everyone. He's a year old now & has just had the chop which I thought would make him more affectionate but no. He's my much wanted baby as we can't have children so I hope one day he'll like cuddles more


----------



## Mclisa

Charlie picks and choses, he'll come and snuggle in then when he's too hot he goes elsewhere. It's always on his terms lol if you try and cuddle him when he doesn't want one he squirms and wriggles and grumps, a bit like a child being kissed and cuddled by an old aunty


----------



## Soosee

I have two poos. Lola is 17 months and is very friendly and loves people but is not really that keen on cuddles and will sit at the other end of the couch. Gracie is 6 months and although she follows me every where she hates being cuddled and will sleep on the floor by my feet. All I wanted was a cuddly dog!!!!!!


----------



## colpa110

Don't despair,it took Betty a good 12 months before she became a cuddler...now I a can barely sit down before she wants to be on my lap!


----------



## 3boys1pup

Sometimes it just takes a little longer x


----------



## JoJo

Don't worry they all become cuddly in the end .. 

Some puppies are very cuddly, but others may just be high speed for a while then like to chill out in their favourite spot. 

Also cuddling puppies can get hot, so sometimes they move to a cooler spot ...

Colin still loves you xxx


----------



## colpa110

Great name choice btw


----------



## JoJo

Oh yes you clearly have good taste calling your puppy Colin  

Colin the Cockapoo .. sounds so cute.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Yes can vouch for cuddles developing later with some 'Poos. Obi used to park himself on the granite hearth but now fights Roo for a space next to me. I'd say he was about 16 months before he changed. Roo on the other hand has been a cuddly pup from day 1. They are all different, just like kids.


----------



## JulesB

Harry Styles from One Direction has just posted a picture on Twitter of a cockapoo puppy called Colin so I can see lots of teenage girls now wanting cockapoo puppies called Colin.

I hope Colin gets more cuddly as he gets older, Betty was far to wriggly when she was little to want cuddles!! The irony is that now I wake up every morning to find Betty cuddled up next to me on the bed!!


----------



## JulesB

Was just thinking about this again as one of Betty's fave places to snooze is behind/under my sofa. When I first got her it was one of he first places she found to hide and at times I felt like I didn't have a dog as she would be in her hiding place behind the sofa. Now she is much more likely to sit with me on the sofa and at the moment I am sat in bed (having a slow start to my working day) and she's sat on my feet! Betty makes me laugh as if she ever hears a noise that makes her jump she's straight up onto my knee and I'm never sure if she thinks she's protecting me!! The one time Betty has always been cuddly is if I am standing talking to someone as she likes to be picked up as she likes to be at eye level with what's going on!!

I am sure over time Colin will get more cuddly as I'm sure he'll be getting loads of cuddles!!

X


----------



## wilfiboy

Turn your heating down lol .... That's the only positive about winter rather than summer, the dogs want to cuddle up. Your thermostat could be set too high :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Meri

*That was my Colin on Twitter!*

That was _our_ Colin on Twitter that Harry posted a picture of!
I got a bit jealous when people thought it was his dog though! Bought my husband a mug saying 'real men love cockapoos' (so true i think) and he clearly thought it was funny enough to tweet! 

Since i wrote the message about his lack of cuddles he does seem to have had some more cuddly days! it's on and off but i have no doubt he loves us. In the mornings when i come downstairs he whines and wags his tail so hard at the same time as wiggling and wanting a cuddle! it's hilarious. it's like he's so excited he doesn't know what he wants!

Having a cockapoo is just amazing. Ridiculous how much we love our little ball of fluff!


----------



## JulesB

Wow you have a very famous Colin the cockapoo!!!! And I love the mug and told my dad he needed that mug!!! I got sent the pic by a friend who saw it and knew I had a cockapoo!!

Glad Colin is getting more cuddly. They have their moments. Betty was all over my parents yesterday as they had been away for three weeks and couldn't sit close enough, yet with just me she'll often sit near me but not on me.

It's amazing how quickly you just can't imagine not having them around isn't it? It still staggers me how often I get stopped by people wanting to fuss Betty even though she's 3 next week so not a puppy.


----------



## jasmine.bouait

I got Rocko from Sylvia too at pine tree cockapoo, my rocko is exactly the same I know he definitely loves us and is extremely loyal to me and my daughter, but we do not get to cuddle him for longer than 2 mins we picked him up lots when he was a puppy but he just did not like it and would go back to his corner of the house... I mean now at 1 1/2 he has got slightly better, he sleeps next to my feet whilst watching tv...and always jumps in to bed in the in the middle of the night with us so we wake up and have our main cuddles then, but thats about it...i always thought the breed were extremely cuddly.. Maybe it's because his a boy???


----------



## Skyesdog

My daughter was over the moon when she thought Harry had a cockapoo too. In fact, I think she still thinks he has one! So did he just retweet your picture? Famous Colin!! 

Can't comment on the cuddle thread as Lola has been a big cuddle monkey since the start. I'm sure Colin will become cuddlier one day!


----------

